

Pilot waves: oil droplets model quantum behavior - mikhailfranco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9yWv5dqSKk

======
mikhailfranco
Truly one of the most remarkable and important things I have seen in a very
long time.

Two page summary:

[http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~mdt26/tti_talks/deBB_10/bush_t...](http://www.tcm.phy.cam.ac.uk/~mdt26/tti_talks/deBB_10/bush_tti2010.pdf)

Longer presentation with lots of pictures (10MB):

[http://www.iap.fr/activites/seminaires/GReCO/2013/presentati...](http://www.iap.fr/activites/seminaires/GReCO/2013/presentations/fort/fort.pdf)

When combined with Quantum Information Theory that shows QM as 'just' a
probability theory, and simple axiomatic approaches like Lucien Hardy's
"Quantum Theory From Five Reasonable Postulates":

<http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0101012>

Some of the mystery of spooky QM, long perpetuated by the Copenhagen
Interpretation, is finally falling away.

Mik

------
dps
Really interesting! Here's the related paper:
[http://www.europhysicsnews.org/index.php?option=com_article&...](http://www.europhysicsnews.org/index.php?option=com_article&access=doi&doi=10.1051/epn/2010101&Itemid=129)

I'd love to try to reproduce the Young's double slits experiment at home with
silcone droplet walkers! The paper says that the silicone oil is 20 times more
viscous than water . Any idea of household oils with similar viscosities?

